# Mare Starers...



## Matt73 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=centaur


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay...she's just taking her sweet old time, maybe


----------



## Gena (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Matt - she does look to be in early labor!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sure does



No problem...


----------



## Gena (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm watching a mare thats over due of Beths too Freeland Gypsys


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 15, 2009)

Gena said:


> Thanks Matt - she does look to be in early labor!


Since I know absolutely _nothing _about the signs of labor in a horse, what makes you say this? I was just watching her--she has not stopped walking and has been itching her rear end on the stall walls. I'm new to this whole "MareStare" thing--what else do you look for when a horse is about to deliver? Just watching her is making me a nervous wreck!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 15, 2009)

Lifting her tail. Yawning. Looking at her sides. Pawing.


----------



## ErikaS. (Apr 15, 2009)

Boy, if she doesn't foal soon, I'll eat my hat. And knowing the little I do know about mares...I'd better go find a nice tasty hat.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay. I think she'll pop tonight. She certainly looks uncomfortable and in the first stage of labour. Then again...what happened last night


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 15, 2009)

Look at their site



http://www.centaurfarms.com/home.html

I so need to win the lottery!!! LOL


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay. A lot more active and she'll probably foal when I'm in the barn feeding etc.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 15, 2009)

God, I hope my mare doesn't do this. If I was her owner, I'd be banging my head against a table LOL.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL...As I say that, she goes down and starts pushing! Come on, girl!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG!!!!! She was down and having contractions...and now she's up and eating?! Did a dog bark or something? LOL. I'm going to bed...


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like she may be ready. Someone in stall with her.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Matt your missing it!!!! here it comes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you watching Matt...front legs are appearing


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

I can see the muzzle starting to appear !! go girl go !!!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm watching! Thanks guys!!!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

she is scaring me...everytime she goes to sit/stand I keep hoping she doesn't hurt the baby.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

She's yanking on that little one in between contractions! Leave her alone...She looks fine; she only gets agitated when she yanks in between. Aaaarrrrrggghhh.


----------



## twilightranch (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG poor mare!


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG!




Is this how it's supposed to go? I just turned it on and she's foaling. Is she having trouble or is this "normal"??



Does the person usually help this much?? Ack!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

Coming from a newbie in regards to horses giving birth, does it usually take this long or is she having trouble? I'm worried for the little one.


----------



## Gena (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope its not a hip lock. I feel so bad for her


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

For big ones it can...But...it does seem a bit of a tight squeeze...


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

Making progress


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 16, 2009)

What's a hip lock? Oh, I don't know how you breeders do this! She looks tired. Is the foal okay with all this?? Sorry, I've never actually seen a horse foal!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe not. Come on, Girl!


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 16, 2009)

Matt, do you think the baby is okay? I cringe every time the mare lays down near the stall wall. It looks like the baby is moving it's legs. Could it be stuck?? Saying prayers for these two.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

It looks like it's stuck OMG! and I think it's rear legs are comming first....

the poor woman is just freaking!! got to be bad situation there!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

OH NO!!! I hope you are wrong!!



I'm still praying.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

it is the rear legs! she just got the other out, this is NOT good!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

It's OUT!


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

it's out !!! now if it is ok.........


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 16, 2009)

The baby is out! But I can't see it, the mare is blocking it. I need a drink!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

please let it be okay!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw it moving!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

They're not too concerned. So I'm sure it's fine


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

baby is moving!!!! so now it's wait and see


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw the foal's feet and it looked like it was trying to stand. I hope it's okay. (Don't you think if it wasn't okay they'd turn the camera off?)

ETA: It looked like she was holding a sign for the camera but I couldn't read it. Anyone?


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

yea !!! little gaffer trying to stand, so all is well I take it.

looks like everything is fine! they cleaning up mare and stall..

now is it a filly or colt...


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

Yippee!!! I'm happy everything looks good. I didn't see either what i was. They have weird lighting there, mine looks like it brightens and darkens on and off.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2009)

All is well so far. Biggies can be pretty big drama queens (and this mare was a big 'ol princess LOL). Then again, I wouldn't want to give birth to a foal...so who am I to talk


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

Well she scared the daylights out of me!!! Glad everything looks well. How close is your girl now?? Are you going on marestare?


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 16, 2009)

She sure loves that little foal. Way to cute and sweet. That little one is a fighter!


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the commentary, Matt. Oh my gosh, I don't know if I can take another one of these.



I just need that baby to get to its feet so I can rest easy. Almost there...

The mare looks like a good mama.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

baby is up!! with a little help





it's looking for the milk bar !!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a colt! I finally was able to read her sign.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a colt !!!!! and a real fighter at that!!!


----------

